# Call For Cyber Dharam Yudh On One Anti Sikh Site



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 13, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh
First of all das want to tell you all that Das is the worst critic of missionaries be it Akhand Kirtani Jatha or be it from Kala Afghan Ji side.

Reason for this is not hate but as per Sikhism ,criticism is like a soap,Which cleans you.so As we expect a lot from missionaries it does not seem Bad that we expect more improvement from you(missionaries). 

Goal of any Sikh be it From Damadami Taksal or from Akhanad Kirtani Jatha or Sanatan Dharmi(Including Nihungs,Nirmalas,Seva Panth among others) ,The das is the part of last group,So be it any order ,the priority of Sikh is the welfare of Panth taken as a whole and in that even one order(Group) is eliminated,It is good fortune for that group that that particualar group has been has been utlised for the welfare of Panth(community).

So as das is being doing since long that inspite of beliving in Dasham Granth Ji and Sarbloh Granth Ji,when there will be an attack on Panth from hindutva forces we will be nowhere less in opposesing them.

One of the panthic site has been highjacked by hindutva people who are trying to use it as a propoganda tool to potray us a sect or a reform of hinduism.Personally das loves and is protective towards hinduism as Das's whole family is hindu and Das was hindu too.

Das became Sikh only after realising that in the grab,in the form of sikh das can help more the hindus then remaining himself as hindu,In India too Sikhs help hindus more then Hindu themselves(see it in business or servces or in Army).So if Sikhs become hindu they will be not in a position to serve or protect hindus and ultimately hindus will be the worst sufferers.

Generally hindus says that Sikhism is like or rahter is sect of Hinduism because they want to prevent hindu masses to learn about Sikhism,If they learn they will become a Sikh as das has become. So as they have no truth they bring in falsehood. They are misinterpreting Adi Guru Darbar as well as Dasham Guru Darbar. God Akal will give them punishment.

But being the follower of Akal it is our duty to fight back if some one trys to bring falsehood in Akal's glory. So as far a Dasham Guru Darbar is concern,We will take care of its misinterpetation.People from Taksal and other orders have already posted thier befiting replys to people pretending to be Sikhs but are actually hindu.

Das begs all the missionaries & learned of this site to go to the following site and give anti Sikhs forces a bifiting reply.Let them not change the meaning of Adi Guru Darbar,Let them not fabricate false Sikh histroy by Saying that first master was preaching nothing else but hinduism.

This also makes us feel that untill hinduism is not freed by such people,Sikhism will always be in danger of such attackes of falsehood. So it is the duty of missionaries to reform Hindus also of falsehoods like castes,Idols,Polythism and so on.That is only possible if they are made Sikh. If you are in western countries it is further more importent as hindus there are hindus only by name and slowly giving up all good thing of hinduism.All good things of hindusim are there in Panth.So if they become Sikh they will protect positive features of hinduism which they may loose soon otherwise. 

So Saint Soldiers,your enemy is just in front of you.Attack it so that it never come again.Visit the site mentioned below and give them befiting reply. This is not only for the survival of own Panth(Faith) but for welfare of Hindu also.Akal bless!
http://www.5knet.com/forum/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## Arvind (Oct 13, 2004)

Singh ji,

Could you please be specific by pointing a few posts on that site? All I find is people expressing their own views just like so many other forums (including those spreading negativity), I may be wrong though.

Waiting for your reply.
Thanks.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 14, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Brother,
   Das is sorry for using wrong words,Rather site was highjacked by hindus posing as Sikh,They said our Gurus worshipped hindu gods,It was britishers who seprated Sikhs and Hindus and so far and so forth.

Das request you to click the link and have a look of what all is writin by misguided Hin du brothers possing as Sikh.

Das tenders an appology if something wrong is written.


----------



## Arvind (Oct 14, 2004)

Vijaydeep Singh veer ji,

That s not a problem at all. There is no need of any apology, in fact we respect your enthusiasm for such mis-guided activities. Let me tell you one thing, there are numerous sites and real persons around us who keep on giving wrong information to confuse people. Honestly, I speak out what I learnt from my upbringing, and believe it to be correct, and I continue own analysis too, with no hesitation to say that some of my beliefs may be wrong. And we are all here willing to learn. Since the origin of Khalsa, there had been miscreants around, which helped to produce Charhdee Kala Singhs everytime. You already know about so many missionaries spreading negativity with their comments, though their knowledge about Gurubani is commendable.

I dont know how you feel, but my life is moving towards a direction, where I intend to do what my Guru orders, with no interference to what others do, unless it goes over-board consistently, which certainly needs befitting reply. Hope you get the point.

Respectfully,
Daasan da Dass


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 25, 2005)

why do Sikhs always have this mentality of being better than Hindus??

Hinduism os the oldest religion on earth there is o single person who started it, but trather it evolved jus as man did from monkey, so Hindusim has existed right back to the start of time, whereas Islam, Christianity Sikhism and so on have been part of something else but has taken a person to change something from an existing faith which has then earned him following thus making another religion, for example...jesus was a jew, so why do we have christians today? and how can jesus possibly be son of god?? hes jewish for gods sake! same with buddhism, the great buddhA himself was Hindu, but becuase he gained a few followers he became god too, Hindusim is a religion that belives in freedom for all and freedom to choose what you belive in, so as far I know its the most humanitarian from the lot, Islam has its backwardness IE terrorists distorted view, Sikhs to have this problem, hindus do not, Hindus have never ambushed another country or sent soldiers to bangladesh or pakistan to further Hinduism.


----------



## manbir (Oct 26, 2005)

*"They said our Gurus worshipped hindu gods*"

Respecte Vijaydeep Singh Ji

If Sikhs consider Dasam Granth as their scripture, surely Hindus would say that Guru Gobind Singh Ji worshiped Hindu Gods !!!!

We do not have any answer to this !!!


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear DazzyG

_"Hindusim is a religion that belives in freedom for all and freedom to choose what you belive in,"_

Can you please Clarify me that if Hinduism is a religion for Freedom then why do they Protest in the *"Valentines Day".*


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear DazzyG

What is Dowry then ?
What is Sati then ?

What it is , When an Man who joins Army and Gets Married , After Getting Married He leaves for Battle field , and When He Returns He is Surprised to have Baby Born out of his Wife and Some other Guy .

Hinduism really gives lot of Freedom !


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

If Hinduism is Great and Freedom then why India is Poor and Underdeveloped ! 

Bihar is almost No 1 in corruption and crime ........

West Bengal is Famous for Red Light Areas .........

Both the states are poor ........

South India is developed But there Morality and Character is Almost Below Zero ........


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

If hindusim is So Great then Why the Sadhus and Mahtmas are not able to Control their Sexual Apetite . Their tongues are alwasy Lurking and Saliva starts coming out from their tongues .........

What Happens to those Women who are Hijacked while going to your So Called Baba Dham ............


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 26, 2005)

ok first of all, why do u seem so angry towards me, im simply expressing my views.

Valentines day! lol well this is something that is hijacking India, obviously its is nothing to do with indian culture, its purely a western "festival" Right wing Hindus cause chaos and loot shops selling valentines day memorobilia because the whole thing is seen as alien, it encourages flirting in a way doesnt it?

so what problem did Sikhs have when the movie "jo bole so nihaal" was made, iv seen this movie and did not see anything wrong with it in term of anti sikhism as was claimed, this movie was the catalyst for sikh terrorists to plant bombs in cinema theatres and injure inocent people, is this advocated in sikhism??...but i dont understand why?

Bihar is a lawless state, no body can deny this, but its the simple fact that the BJP are not in power and recently neither is the Congress(pro christian and muslim but anti Hindu) Congress who had power there lost a vote of confidence and so it was upto the BJP to make a majority but they were not given sufficient time to do this is in, obviously the central govt which is congress pulled some strings against BJP.

West bengal, also a sore point for India is run by communists and has been for some time now.

But if we look at Gujarat, the apple in the eye of Hindus, we wil see a great success story, It has done great and Shri Modi CM is again goin to win hands down in another election. Muslims were slaughtered, but who realy cares for them at a time when they are planning great atrocities against anything and anybody non muslim, in the media Gujarat's image was killed too, but modi new he had to stick to his guns and not listen to all these anti-hindu newspapers and anti hindu political parties.

If only more states of India could be like Gujarat.


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 26, 2005)

and also recently in the greater London area, as a sikh wedding was underway at a grand hotel and bus load of thugged out sikhs with the intent of stealing the Granth Sahib entered and tore the whole place down with weddign guests being assaulted and beaten up, then the Granth Sahib was ripped from the hands of the holy man who was pushed to the floor before the thugs departed. what is this?? is this the re-awakening of sikhism by causing pain to others who are themselves sikh also??


----------



## rosethorne (Oct 26, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
      Dear Gusikhs, No need to fight at all on Cyber dharma yudha. Because Hindus are forever doing in wars they liked the most. What Sri RamChandarJi done in His war against Ravan, He fight against Ravan for HIS Wife SITA, That was a Dharma Yudha Of RAMJI, Fighting for His wife.
What Sri Krishnaji Done in Mahabharta, He fought in favour of Arjuna against His own Brothers. That was a Fight for Land. All The History is loaded with this kind of wars fought by Hindu Leaders.
 But Our Lord SRI GURU GOBIND SINGHJI MAHARAJ, fought for what reason? That was real Dharma Yudha. That wasn't for Material At all. That was for the Dignity, Humanity, and for that HE didn;t get any Material for that wars but every Material HE having at that time HE sacrificed onto Gursikhs and Majlooms, And even He sacrificed himself.
No Need to Speak to these Hindu Guys Because their mentality is like their Forefathers.


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear Brother DazzyG

Why are u using Internet ........ It is also Hijacking India ......... 

It is a Western Thing .........


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 26, 2005)

I can see rosethorn is truly a imbacile

the interent, is a tool...its worldwide not only western. yes its true that more people in america and Europe use it but thats jus because both continents are more developed that others.


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 26, 2005)

Hindus and Sikhs need to focus on muslims stealing our girls instead of fighting and back biting between ourselfs...this is the need of the hour


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear Brother DazzyG

Your Shri Krishna ji dated with many devis and used to steal their clothes and watched them taking bath , and you sing day and night "Radhe Khrishna" . He became a Great Man .....

What your so called Radhe Krishna group of sadhus is doing everyone knows it . 

Though we have no right to criticize any religion , but when war is declared then no moving back ..........


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 26, 2005)

Arjun fought against his cousin brothers, this means that jus because somebody u may no is duing wrong or something evil we can still have the power to stop them. Shri Krishna helped Arjun because arjun was on the right path, the path of good.


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 26, 2005)

*Moderator note : Dear Fellow friends both Gursikh and Hindu I have a have request to make that It is not good practice to be personal in the comments on the forum please try to disscus the issue as being personal doesnot help .I Hope you will agree with me .*


----------



## DazzyG (Oct 26, 2005)

theres no denying that Hinduism is the most peace loving faith in the world....

back to the main point, why do u think Sikhism was militarized?? to kill all muslims, who have since the beggining been a thorn to our sides, they cannot be trusted...the very idealogy they have means we cannot live in peace with them, they are out to convert all Sikh and Hindu girls.


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 26, 2005)

DazzyG said:
			
		

> theres no denying that Hinduism is the most peace loving faith in the world....
> 
> back to the main point, why do u think Sikhism was militarized?? to kill all muslims, who have since the beggining been a thorn to our sides, they cannot be trusted...the very idealogy they have means we cannot live in peace with them, they are out to convert all Sikh and Hindu girls.


 
Dear Friend DazzyG

If you have come on this forum to seek enlightenment then , the members of the forum will try to enlighten you , But if you want to back to your point to engage in the endless nonsense debate which you first initiated ..

You Guys are very Clever ...... Now using the psychology .... and reminding us why sikhism was militiarized ........ If you have the courage then go and fight for your Girls .........


----------



## rosethorne (Oct 26, 2005)

WJKK
WJKF
      Dear Drkhalsaji, your anger is perfect. But whenever sikhs are needed for a fight they called upon, And whenever we betrayed in History, no was with us. It is Hindus, who are so peace loving from the begening, We are capable with our Guru, We need not to be with Hindus for their protection. We are not fool now. We have power of our Ten Gurus, who taught us with love and not to hurt anyone's dignity. But Dazzyg shown his actual strength, which is on his history of betraying everyones.


----------

